# What constitutes a claim?



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

I have just had my renewal through and on it is a claim I didnt recognise.
I phoned the insurance company to query it and the following came to light.

Back in October 2010 my neighbour left a large piece of corrugated iron in his garden. The wind blew this over the fence and it landed on both mine and my girlfriends cars, denting both wings.

The insurance company were no help at all - not covered - need to claim off of the neighbours household policy.

Two months later the car went bang so i bought another.

Now the insurance company are claiming that it counts as a claim, despite it being purely an enquiry as to whether i was covered.

to add insult to injury they are also charging extra because of this claim.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes it will count against you

in thier eyes its saying you /where you live is a bigger risk than someone who didnt have thier car dented


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

It is noted as an incident by the sounds of things. Unfortunately some insurers do load premiums for non fault and even incidents reported for information only.

Shop around.

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

The non fault accident I had makes my insurance more expensive than if it was my fault, explain that!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

skyinsurance said:


> It is noted as an incident by the sounds of things. Unfortunately some insurers do load premiums for non fault and even incidents reported for information only.
> 
> Shop around.
> 
> http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


+1 Shop around.

We have been with Sky insurance for a few years now. Nice people to deal with in my experience.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

That's why its not always best to tell your insurers everything!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> That's why its not always best to tell your insurers everything!


but then you are being dishonest...which if you really have a bad day with the insurer is fraud by misrepresentation.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Not this debate again. 

It's the chance some people are prepared to take I guess.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Not this debate again.
> 
> It's the chance some people are prepared to take I guess.



It's not a debate its fact as soon as it says incident and not claim then you need to disclose it. But as i said before do whatever people want to take if it comes back on them and they get shafted their problem.

As have sky insurance have put forward shop around.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

xScotty said:


> The non fault accident I had makes my insurance more expensive than if it was my fault, explain that!


Because the insurance industry are out to make as much money as possible and shaft anyone who gets in their way.

I've said it before, only tell them what you have too, otherwise they'll have you big style.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

But I simply asked if I was covered on my insurance, they said no but now are loading my policy as they count it as a claim.

I would also like to know why some companies ask if you have had any claims in the last 3 years.....and others in the last 5 years.

I had a quote today of £300 but because they want to know about claims in the last 5 years and mine was 4 years ago the quote changed to nearly £600.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> But I simply asked if I was covered on my insurance, they said no but now are loading my policy as they count it as a claim.
> 
> I would also like to know why some companies ask if you have had any claims in the last 3 years.....and others in the last 5 years.
> 
> I had a quote today of £300 but because they want to know about claims in the last 5 years and mine was 4 years ago the quote changed to nearly £600.


As was said before it really pays to shop around. Some companies do not bother that I have one SP30 from 2 years ago (my first ever points in over 30 years of driving) whereas another company wanted an extra £450.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Unfortunately it shows what a crook industry it is with so many out to shaft the client.

IMO it should be illegal for someone to increase a premium due to something that is not your fault, this being a perfect example. Wind blowing something onto your car could happen anywhere in the country.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rob_Quads said:


> Unfortunately it shows what a crook industry it is with so many out to shaft the client.
> 
> IMO it should be illegal for someone to increase a premium due to something that is not your fault, this being a perfect example. Wind blowing something onto your car could happen anywhere in the country.


not really as i have said before and others have said shop around some do not load premiums for non fault incidents.

okay i know it is in your opinion and all but if you did that someone has to pay for it even if it is an act of god.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> okay i know it is in your opinion and all but if you did that someone has to pay for it even if it is an act of god.


I think your completely missing the point with that comment.

HE did not claim on his policy. Yes someone else either made a claim on their policy or just paid up but his insurance policy did not pay out on it so why should it affect his premium. The other person who may have claimed on theirs - OK fair enough as they have claimed against THIER insurance.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fact shopping around it does not HAVE to be affect his premium if X & Y decide to shop around some do not. I notice you have deleted the rest of my post conveniently which was to that effect. 

I know he did not claim on his policy, but its still an incident. As for the money itself it has to come from somewhere...


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

The insurance industry seem to be a law upon themselves without being held to question to explain any of their ridiculous policies.
Eg. Not being able to have your no claims taken in consideration for more than one vehicle.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> I know he did not claim on his policy, but its still an incident. As for the money itself it has to come from somewhere...


No money exchanged hands. The problem was not fixed in this scenario so NO insurance company in the world was out of pocket.

I agree shopping around can help but there they all have ways of getting money be it premium phone lines come claim time, increased premiums when you want to go abroad which you realize half way through the year etc. etc. They are making a pretty penny be sure of that


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rob_Quads said:


> No money exchanged hands. The problem was not fixed in this scenario so NO insurance company in the world was out of pocket.
> 
> I agree shopping around can help but there they all have ways of getting money be it premium phone lines come claim time, increased premiums when you want to go abroad which you realize half way through the year etc. etc. They are making a pretty penny be sure of that


Well clearly the OP is not shopping around.

and that is exactly why you read it before you decide to go out the cooling off period...the cheapest does not always mean the best.

most of the claim ones are actually free in my experience anyway, and anyway you have the facts in front of you anyway so there is no reason to not understand them but that is my pov.


----------

